# help me make board cut slingshots



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i always make slingshots that are natural forks and i want to say i made 
all of it so plz reply and give tips thnks -S A


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All right, but first tell me what you have for tools to work with.


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

hello,

im just a neewb, but this how i do it
















tool one.. in german we call it dremel... i use it with just rotating sanding heads...








second tool... my little saw







, reallyreally love it....








this it what it looks like just sawn out #1








sawn out #2 ... the upper one is the one shown finished in the last picture








a paper form plus a fresh cut out....








finally... this is the bordcut from "sawn out #2, the one which then was just drawn onto the board....

This is how i do it...

maybe it helps.. all the things could be done without machines too, will just need more time and manpower









Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

If you are doing it cheaply with limited tools I would advise getting a coping saw some files and some sandpaper. thats all you need.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris, I have a scroll saw just like yours! Is that a all direction blade I see there? If it is how did you put it on the saw. Mine will only take pin style blades. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

Those are nice saws arnt they tex?

Really love it !!!

Nope it isnt an all direction blade... its just a rough toothed one... i got medium ones too here... and a friend told me there would be diamond cooated all direction ones availiable... but so far i didnt found them...

cheers



Tex-Shooter said:


> Chris, I have a scroll saw just like yours! Is that a all direction blade I see there? If it is how did you put it on the saw. Mine will only take pin style blades. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

What type of woods do you use for board cut slingshots?


----------



## Trp4e (Sep 21, 2011)

You can use multiplex, or very strong wood. Thickness i your decision.


----------

